
Google Pixel Buds - el_duderino
https://store.google.com/product/google_pixel_buds
======
ocdtrekkie
Except for the wireless bit, these are pretty much dead on the same as the
earbuds I had for my Google Glass back in the day. They were decent.

I like the choice to keep the buds tethered together, it's gonna prevent a LOT
of lost earbuds.

